# Tanked Discovery Channel



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone watch this show? And is it any good, just saw it on some torrent sites, as I haven't seen it on Discovery at all.

Tanked : Animal Planet


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it's on animal planet, not discovery....here's a thread on it : http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/discovery-station-aquarium-show-18339/

Shawn (Nicklfire) had uploaded the first episode for members to download in one of the post on there, but I don't think it's available any longer


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry discovery's animal planet lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

so was it any good John?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I enjoyed it myself Mike, they do some cool stuff for sure. I think they do more saltwater than freshwater tanks , but cool stuff for sure. I don't get the Animal Planet channel, I only got to see the first episode cause Shawn uploaded on here for d/l. But I don't think it's available anymore. Hopefully he will do the same for the other episodes


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I enjoyed it myself Mike, they do some cool stuff for sure. I think they do more saltwater than freshwater tanks , but cool stuff for sure. I don't get the Animal Planet channel, I only got to see the first episode cause Shawn uploaded on here for d/l. But I don't think it's available anymore. Hopefully he will do the same for the other episodes


Thanks John, i just changed this week to Telus TV and i'm not sure if i get animal planet or not so i'll have to look out for it! If I see it then i'll come back on and right a decent review of it!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

monkE said:


> Thanks John, i just changed this week to Telus TV and i'm not sure if i get animal planet or not so i'll have to look out for it! If I see it then i'll come back on and right a decent review of it!


watch online streaming. The TV in the tank on one of the episode is a must have for me in the future when I can have myself a man cave. It will let me watch 2 things at the same direction fish and TV .


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

i got em all downloaded, can't wait to have my "tankedathon"!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

fishgal said:


> i got em all downloaded, can't wait to have my "tankedathon"!


where did you download them from?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 ...dying to see the other episodes & can't seem to find them


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

I just watched the first 5 episodes (not sure if theres more) and its pretty crazy the builds they do. Its all salt water with fake reefs. They did one african cichlid tank and one live reef tank. 
Its wierd tho cause the builds always come down to the last minute and they just toss the fish in. I dont know anything about salt water but i assumed they have to cycle just like a fresh water tank. Mind you they do make sure all the perameters match before dumping fish in. But still its water right out of the tap from whatever location they are at.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> I just watched the first 5 episodes (not sure if theres more) and its pretty crazy the builds they do. Its all salt water with fake reefs. They did one african cichlid tank and one live reef tank.
> Its wierd tho cause the builds always come down to the last minute and they just toss the fish in. I dont know anything about salt water but i assumed they have to cycle just like a fresh water tank. Mind you they do make sure all the perameters match before dumping fish in. But still its water right out of the tap from whatever location they are at.


cool . When did you find the 5 episodes? I have been looking on line no luck.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

torrent sites


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've watched the first four episodes so far (torrent sites) Found it entertaining enough that i'll keep watching. They definately make some crazy tanks, the one in the Church was insane, they said it took 2 years to complete that one. The Church was basically built around the tank.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

the 5th episode just came out a few days ago. The african tank they did I thought was terrible, they decorated it with corals... seriously :S

Some very impressive tanks tho, and some BIG BUCKS! The QT setup they made for the one couple cost 30k!!!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

LikeItLow said:


> I just watched the first 5 episodes (not sure if theres more) and its pretty crazy the builds they do. Its all salt water with fake reefs. They did one african cichlid tank and one live reef tank.
> Its wierd tho cause the builds always come down to the last minute and they just toss the fish in. I dont know anything about salt water but i assumed they have to cycle just like a fresh water tank. Mind you they do make sure all the perameters match before dumping fish in. But still its water right out of the tap from whatever location they are at.


Some do, some don't; if you have enough cured live rock, you can skip the cycling. It's like seeding a tank, although more expensive and not as easy.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

For those who aren't torrent-savy, here's some online streaming links:

Watch Series Online for free, Full episodes - Watch Series


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

just found first 5 episodes on isohunt.com for any torrent users looking for it


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Some do, some don't; if you have enough cured live rock, you can skip the cycling. It's like seeding a tank, although more expensive and not as easy.


i dont think they use anylive rock to be honest. all fake coral. and money does not matter to the people they install teh tanks for.

also yeah the freshwater tank with fake coral in it was tacky.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a pretty entertaining show, too bad it's only 6 episodes.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I loved the first 5 episodes i downloaded, although like everyone said the coral in the cichlid tank was pretty tacky, but the fact that the tank was one of a kind, standing on kegs with an operational keg built in made up for the goofy decoration. IMO

For anyone who hasn't watched it yet, its basically just a custom tank shop operating out of Las Vegas that makes insanely large custom tanks for customers all over the states. The show goes through the design and build process but doesn't ever get into real high detail about the operation of pumps and filter systems. The tanks for the first 5 episodes have been a mix of large Salt Water setups with fake coral, total custom 'theme' tanks, and they had one live coral tank. The process of shaping and moulding the acrylic is shown in one episode where they shape a tank to match an old barrel. 
The characters are easy to like. The shop is family run, so for the sake of TV they show the family pulling pranks and jokes on each other (which actually get funnier and funnier). Their head builder is a guy they call *******, who does an amazing job creating these unreal custom theme tanks. In one episode they had a 1950's jukebox which he gutted, clear coated, and made into a tank using all the original parts like the turn table, player arm and all the 45's to fill it. They they added some cool details like changing the names of the songs to fish parodies like "Baby Got Bass" and "The Lionfish Sleeps Tonight" 

The show is pretty entertaining and I found myself wanting to watch the next episode every time I finished one. I would definitely recommend it to any fish enthusiast.


----------



## RoadTestRuss (Jun 25, 2011)

Tanked phone booth tank for sale on ebay.

Phone Booth Aquarium from the show "Tanked" on Animal Planet | eBay


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Found it on icefilms.info


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Just watched 3 episodes and found them entertaining.Wish they did some more fresh water though.How many times cam you show the same fish?Salt water is nice, but these tank lack life.They bang out these tanks like they are hot cakes. I've seen members here with nicer tanks.Don't mean to sound negative,but I have seen some nice tanks here except on smaller scale. I was excited to see the Cichlid tank but sounds as if it was a bit of a disappointment.Hopefully it has nice fish at least.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Tanked*

Having downloaded and watched all the episodes so far I have to say that the show has grown on me. I also, was very baffled on how they could get the tanks set up, add water, then fish right away, with no mention of cycling and fish compatability or fish load. I then realized that it is a tv show and the producers are in charge of what is shown and it is a reality show after all, not an informative documentary. I did go to Animal Planets web page for tanked and saw ( right side under "more tanked" : fish care and more) a very good section on Aquariums both fresh and marine. It is very informative and explains everything about setting up and maintaining aquariums and evn a fish guide which lets you pick a fish from a drop down menu ( even damsels...) and it explains all about it and even gives you a compatibility listing with other fish. I just hope that people who decide to set up an aquarium because of this show do go to the web site for the in depth-behind the scene info.

Tanked Videos : Animal Planet'S Tanked Videos : Animal Planet


----------

